# Con't of Untrainable Dog



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Alright, so my 8 y/o maltese has been with me about 14 mos and won't housebreak!

It's nothing medical (checked with vet), it's not a lack of opportunity to go outside, and it's not in retaliation.

The dog is and has been on a set outside schedule and knows that, if he shows any need to go out, he's out within 2 mins. 

It seems to be that he knows what he does is bad and that he can go out if he wants, he's just too lazy to ask and just goes where he wants to.

He especially likes plastic; peeing on the trash can, plastic bags, balloons, etc.

There's no other dog here or anything, but is there a way to make him feel less territorial? 

He gets tons and tons of attention and praise both in general and when he goes outside and he's super smart (learned 5 tricks in an hour and over a yr later, still remembers them).

I'm at a loss and the roomie's ready to kill us both...

HELP!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

You said your pup pees on things like plastic bags.. etc... and you said the pup is 8yrs old?? Well did this pup have a previous owner?... Sounds to me like this pup is trainned on puppy pads. Unless I'm comprehending what you wrote wrong.. haha..


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Kodies mom makes a good point. Maybe try the puppy pads. At least if he used those it'll save the carpets.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I wish I had something constructive to say.......You definitely have a problem dog. We can't see inside his head to know what has caused this behavior, so it's guess work. I believe in the theory of no negative response, just positive reinforcement when he does right. But on the other hand if I was you and could see that he just doesn't GET it--that peeing in the house is not the right thing to do........ I don't know I'd continue indefinitely letting him do it without trying to "explain" to him it's wrong! then outside we'd go with lots of happy "go potty here", etc. 

It may be he is so damaged from his previous life that he may never get it without a Dog Behaviorist's help. If it was me there's no way I'd allow him to go inside on a pad at this point. It would just confuse him more. On one hand you would be trying to train him to go outside, and with the other saying here go in the house.









He's a lucky boy you have found him and want to rehabilitate him so he can be a happy confident dog. Bless you for trying so hard!







I hope the roommate can handle the process.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

Is he neutered?

If so, do you have any idea when? Maybe he was neutered too late and he's marking?

We had a Bichon Frise that was neutered too late in life and he had some pretty bad habits as a result. He was given to us at 1.5 years old from a previous owner who could no longer care for him and had not been neutered yet. We had him neutered right away and he continued to mark on everything no matter how hard we tried to train him otherwise. 

Could this be your problem? For your sake, let's hope not!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It definately sounds to me like he is marking too, this is a very hard habit to break once it's established but I can tell you what I did when my rottie did that in the house, I had a water squirt bottle and when I caught him at it I squirted him right in the butt along with a very gruff NOOOOOO and he stopped it pretty quickly, but you must catch him at it so he knows he is doing wrong.


----------

